

Crowd-sourced startup strategy (with co-founder karaoke) - alexschiff
http://blog.fetchnotes.com/post/24181220297/co-founder-karaoke-new-apps

======
kuchenberg
I signed up for Fetchnotes two weeks ago. I now have a supermodel wife, not-
cancer, and all of the chocolate chip cookies I can eat forever. Thanks
Fetchnotes!

~~~
140dbs
^^^ Troll of the century.

In all seriousness though, it's incredible what Fetchnotes has accomplished,
especially considering that every member of the team is _still_ in college.
Dropping out isn't always the answer!

